# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Skandal

## jam

Ne shkollen e mesme Petronini ne Tirane.Pervec te tjerave behen dhe filmime porno (soft porno mbase).Na e komentoni pakez se cmendim keni per kete ngjarje.Vazhdimi tek padogana.......

----------


## Alda1

zerat e fundit jane qe ajo video ka ardhur nga greqia dhe pastaj ka kaluar ne celularet e gjithe gjimnazisteve. edhe drejtoresha e shkolles se "Petro Ninit" e ka mohuar kete gje duke thene se muret e klases qe duken ne video nuk perkojne me muret e kesaj shkolle. pastaj ata dy te rinjte flasin me njeri tjetrin fjale greqisht cka do te thote qe nuk jane shqiptare. jam dakort qe rrinia ka degraduar dhe ne shkolle po behen gjera te papranueshme, por ne kete rast nuk kemi pse e gjukojme kot kete shkolle dhe nxenesit e saj. ajo qe eshte problem mendoj eshte fakti, qe tani nxenesit kane si argetim video te tilla, qe nuk jane aspak te moralshme, dhe qe patjeter ndikojne tek te rinjte sot. dhe do te thote qe nxenesit e gjimnazeve jane me te prirur t'u kushtojne vemendje ketyre gjerave sesa arsyes se vertete pse jane ne shkolle. ne shkolle ka nevoje per me shume rregull dhe disipline dhe do te ishte mire qe t'i kushtohej vemendje kesaj gjeje. nuk jam per censure ne shkolle po edhe te tilla gjera nuk me duken normale. dhe edhe pse ajo video eshte greke (le ta besojme si te tille) nuk eshte cudi qe gjera te tilla te ndodhin ne shkollat tona. prandaj te rinjte te tregohen me te kujdesshem dhe te rregullt me veten.

----------


## ash

*Sigurisht  qe  eshte  nje  djallezi  greke  e  rradhes    per  te  hequr  vemendjen  e  mediave  dhe  te  opinionit  publik  nga SKANDALI  I  ESHTRAVE te  pushtuesve  greke  servirur  nga  mjekercjapet  sahanlepires shqiptare  te  kishes  ortodokse greke...
Djallezia  e  rradhes!!! *

----------


## PINK

> *Sigurisht  qe  eshte  nje  djallezi  greke  e  rradhes    per  te  hequr  vemendjen  e  mediave  dhe  te  opinionit  publik  nga SKANDALI  I  ESHTRAVE te  pushtuesve  greke  servirur  nga  mjekercjapet  sahanlepires shqiptare  te  kishes  ortodokse greke...
> Djallezia  e  rradhes!!! *



Wow sa te thella paskan qene keto pune. Aman se late nam , per cdo gje eshte faji i grekerve,cdo gje do lidhet me to , edhe keto ngjarje adoleshentesh   :kryqezohen:

----------


## ajzberg

Mund te quhet skandal i radhes,por s eshte i vetmi ne shkollat tona.Perse na vjen cudi nga kjo vidio,perse nuk shikoni gjimnazistet tona qe vine ne shkolle gjysem lakuriq.Degjojeni njehere fjalorin egjimnazisteve sa te pasur e kane .Kush nga ju do me thote qe lokalet rreth gjimnazeve jane bosh ne oret qe ne shlolle ka mesim.KUSH po e shkateron kete brez.Perse nuk themi qe mbreti eshte lakuriq

----------


## Julius

Se kam pare videon qe te gjykoj po ju them se ketu ne Greqi ka patur skandale te ngjashme me femije te vegjel qe kryenin marredhenie e shoket i merrnin ne celular. Rastesi? Ndoshta jo, skam pare gje keshtu nuk mund te gjykoj per asgje.

----------


## Silk

skandaloze!

----------


## Blue_sky

Emri i dy te rinjeve rezulton ne regjistrat e shkolles Petro Nini Luarasi.Tani se nga na doli Greke kjo videoja se di.
Pastaj mjafton te shohesh si jane veshur te kuptosh qe jane ne memedheun tone te dashur  :ngerdheshje: (fotot i keni tek Panorama)

----------


## YaSmiN

Kam degjuar ketu ne Greqi per gjera te tilla qe beheshin ne shkollat e mesme.Ne lajmet ketu nuk jepen videot por zakonisht ketu behen ne qytetet e vogla.Por per ne Shqiperi e quaj nje menyre ulje nje dicka shume qe njeriu ne ate moshe nuk arrine te kuptoji publikun ne te cilin jeton ose permbahet ai njeri.Kjo gje duhet ti jepet fund sepse keto raste arrijne ne nje menyre maksimale edhe extreme.

----------


## Edvin83

E keni te gazeta Panorama e dites se sotshme

----------


## ash

> Wow sa te thella paskan qene keto pune. Aman se late nam , per cdo gje eshte faji i grekerve,cdo gje do lidhet me to , edhe keto ngjarje adoleshentesh


Po,  PINK,  sepse  ne  ate video  personat  flasin  *greqisht*!!! Eshte  servirur  nga  telefonia  celulare  me  pronare  *greke*   gjoja  sikur  eshte  bere  ne  nje  gjimnaz  te  Tiranes. Ndaj  mos  u  habit  fare!!! :i qetë: 

Vertete  eshte  ngjarje  adoleshentesh, por  kur  shperndahet  ne  publik  ka  nje  impakt  TOTAL   ne  opinionin  publik  shqiptar,  duke  e  zhvendosur  vemendjen  e  mediave  nga  ESHTRAT  te   "gojetaria  e spikatur"  e  nje  adoleshenteje, gje  qe  me  shume  se  kujtdo  u  intereson  atyre  qe  ishin  ne  fokus  te TV  dhe  mediave  tere  kete  periudhen  e  javeve  te  fundit:  priftit  cvarronjes ortodoks, Janullatosit &  Co,  si  edhe  te  gjithe  atyre  qe  e  shohin  veten  te  implikuar  dhe  te  diskretituar  nga  historia  e  cvarrimeve.

Keshtu  PINK...

----------


## Blue_sky

po amani mo amani,se sikur ta kishte bere kompania Greke "me qellim" do kishte fshire fare zerin qe te mos degjoheshin fjale greke.Aty,mesa thane,s'kuptohet nese eshte Greqisht apo Shqip,teper zhurme...kurse tek videoja e dyte e cila zgjat 4 min.thuhet dhe emri i plote i kesaj goces.Kane qene 2 personat qe kane regjistruar.

----------


## D@mian

Eshte pa diskutim nje komplot i Janullatosit, realizuar nga Asfalia greke. Vashat shqiptare s'mund te bejne gjera te tilla, ato jane personifikimi i hijeshise, moralit, ndershmerise, miresise, ...gojembelsise ( :pa dhembe:  ) etj qe prej lashtesise. Kjo eshte vertetuar me se miri, sidomos gjate ketyre 15 vjeteve te fundit, brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise! Pyesni ke te doni...


p.s.: Meqe me duket se kam ca boshlleqe ne fizike/matematike, di gje njeri kur fillojne rregjistrimet ne Petro Nini per vitin e ri shkollor?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Julius

> Po,  PINK,  sepse  ne  ate video  personat  flasin  *greqisht*!!! Eshte  servirur  nga  telefonia  celulare  me  pronare  *greke*   gjoja  sikur  eshte  bere  ne  nje  gjimnaz  te  Tiranes. Ndaj  mos  u  habit  fare!!!
> 
> Vertete  eshte  ngjarje  adoleshentesh, por  kur  shperndahet  ne  publik  ka  nje  impakt  TOTAL   ne  opinionin  publik  shqiptar,  duke  e  zhvendosur  vemendjen  e  mediave  nga  ESHTRAT  te   "gojetaria  e spikatur"  e  nje  adoleshenteje, gje  qe  me  shume  se  kujtdo  u  intereson  atyre  qe  ishin  ne  fokus  te TV  dhe  mediave  tere  kete  periudhen  e  javeve  te  fundit:  priftit  cvarronjes ortodoks, Janullatosit &  Co,  si  edhe  te  gjithe  atyre  qe  e  shohin  veten  te  implikuar  dhe  te  diskretituar  nga  historia  e  cvarrimeve.
> 
> Keshtu  PINK...



E mos i fut te gjitha gjerat ne nje thes. Tema e eshtrave eshte tjeter dhe kjo ketu eshte tjeter gje. Jo "kush e beri? - nusja" gjithnje se ska lezet. Keta nuk ngjajne fare me greke (me se fundi e pashe videon), po te ishte bere kjo gje ketu ne Greqi do kishte dale ne gazete e lajme ashtu si lajme te tjera te kesaj natyre.

----------


## elen

[QUOTE=D@mian]Eshte pa diskutim nje komplot i Janullatosit, realizuar nga Asfalia greke. Vashat shqiptare s'mund te bejne gjera te tilla, ato jane personifikimi i hijeshise, moralit, ndershmerise, miresise, ...gojembelsise ( :pa dhembe:  ) etj qe prej lashtesise. Kjo eshte vertetuar me se miri, sidomos gjate ketyre 15 vjeteve te fundit, brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise! Pyesni ke te doni...

*E me te lumte (pavaresisht se jam nje nga ato vashat)Ne, greket po prisnim te benim te tilla ,mire qe na hapen syte se paskeshim ngelur mbrapa botes.
Po une para 15 vjetesh jam cuditur me c punonin vajzat qe sapo hynin ne gjmnaz ,kryesisht te ardhura nga fshati ..Mire qe benin keshtu djallezish, po i benin me me funderrinat e qytetit ,ndoshta per te shitur mend qe kishin llidhje me tere gangot e qytetit.,
Aman se na e shpifet ,ata bene qejfin e tyre ,ne kerkojme e lagu apo nuk e lagu.Mos tu hyjme hollesive (edukata familjare ,karakteri i dobet,mungesa e kerkeses se llogarise prej mesuesve etj.etj.*

----------


## ash

*Une  nuk  diskutova  nese  e  bejne  apo  nuk  e bejne  adoleshentet  shqiptare,  dmth  shqiptaret  nje  "Gojetari  te  ketij  lloji",  sigurisht  qe  e  bejne, pra  nuk  po  diskutoja  aspak  virtutet  apo  veset  e  kombeve  te ndryshme,( pasi  per  mua  PYLL  PA  DERRA  DHE  SHTEPI  PA  NEVOJTORE  NUK  KA).* 

Te  mos  i ngaterrojme  gjerat  pra.

 Ajo  qe  une  nenvizova  ne  postimet  e  mia  te  mesiperme  ishte  tjeter  gje,  prandaj  lexojeni  sic  e kam  shkruar  une  dhe  jo  sic  deshironi  ta  lexoni  ju  qe  flisni si  kodra  pas  bregut.

Fundja  a  nuk  kam  te  drejte  te  aludoj  gjera  qe  priten  nga  fqinji  diabolik  jugor ???

----------


## Julius

Po ti aludo e mos ia fut kot si Shaqo Bregu. Se eshte komode te aludosh e ta lesh fajin jetim, po mtin do kemi prape ne te pragu, se keta adoleshente te pjer.dhur do bejne te tjera gjera pastaj. 
  Nese do te ishe me te vertete real ne rradhe te pare dhe i drejte do ishte me e udhes te flisnim per gjera te tjera; si psh cfare duhet te bejme ne qe te ndalojme gjera te tilla te ndodhin ne te ardhmen? Cfare i mungon arsimit sot ne Shqiperi? Ne kete menyre plako perballohen gjerat.

----------


## ash

> Po ti aludo e mos ia fut kot si Shaqo Bregu. Se eshte komode te aludosh e ta lesh fajin jetim, po mtin do kemi prape ne te pragu, se keta adoleshente te pjer.dhur do bejne te tjera gjera pastaj. 
>   Nese do te ishe me te vertete real ne rradhe te pare dhe i drejte do ishte me e udhes te flisnim per gjera te tjera; si psh cfare duhet te bejme ne qe te ndalojme gjera te tilla te ndodhin ne te ardhmen? Cfare i mungon arsimit sot ne Shqiperi? Ne kete menyre plako perballohen gjerat.


E shoh  qe po  lexoni  me  b....  ate  qe  shkruaj!

*Kush  e vertetoi qe  videoja  eshte  bere  ne  nje gjimnaz  shqiptar ? U  vertetua ?
Kush  e  tha (e  perfoli  ose e  shpifi) qe  videoja  eshte  bere  ne  gjimnaz  shqiptar ? E konfirmon  ti  zoteri  kete  gje ? E verteton kete  gje  ti ?
Atehere,  per  sa  kohe  qe  asgje  nuk  eshte  e  sigurte  ALUDOHET  dhe kemi  te  drejte  te  ALUDOJME  gjithshka!*


Kurse  nese  vertetohet  qe  eshte  ndodhi  shqiptare ne  shkollat shqiptare  atehere  sigurisht  do  te  shqetesohemi  per kete  SKANDAL  dhe  duhet  te  shohim  me  kujdes  se  cfare  duhet  korrigjuar  ne  shoqerine  dhe  shkollen  e  sotme  shqiptare (qe  sipas  videos, nese  vertetohet,  qenkan  bere  vertet  BORDELL!!!)!

----------


## Eagle

skandali i videos 
hetimi 

Akuza: Emri i vajzës që përmendet në video, ndodhet në regjistrin e një gjimnazi të kryeqytetit


Zbulohet nxënësja e seksit në shkollë

Prokuroria e Tiranës nis hetimin, sekuestrohet videoja porno



Zbulohet adoleshentja e videos së turpshme, që është regjistruar në një prej gjimnazeve të kryeqytetit.

Dy prokurorë dhe tre oficerë të Policisë Gjyqësore të Prokurorisë së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë, kanë sekuestruar dje videon filmike në të cilën dy nxënës të shkollës së mesme janë regjistruar gjatë skenave të nxehta erotike në ambientet mësimore. Sipas burimeve zyrtare nga organi i akuzës, Prokuroria e ka filluar kryesisht hetimin e çështjes, nisur nga materialet e publikuara për skandalin në mediat e shkruara dhe elektronike. “Nuk kemi pasur kallëzim penal për këtë rast, procedimi penal është filluar me iniciativën tonë bazuar në nenin 108 të Kodit Penal për veprime të turpshme, duke pasur parasysh problematikën e përhapjes së materialeve të tilla në shkolla”, thanë prokurorët. Ata kanë pohuar se mëngjesin e djeshëm, fillimisht kanë sekuestruar pamjet e plota të videos që po qarkullon në mijëra aparate celularësh, që përdoren nga adoleshentët e kryeqytetit. 

Videoja
Më pas, hetuesit kanë parë me vëmendje videon erotike për më shumë se tri herë, ku një vajzë kryen seks oral me partnerin e saj të së njëjtës moshë. Në pamjet filmike që, sipas hetuesve zgjasin rreth 4 minuta, dëgjohet i plotë emri dhe mbiemri i vajzës. Gjithçka ka nisur si një batutë mes nxënësve, pas një sharje që djali ka bërë ndaj vajzës, duke përmendur organin e tij seksual. Vajza, sipas hetuesve, ndoshta nën efektin e një lënde narkotike, ka kryer seks oral me partnerin e saj, pikërisht në kundërpërgjigje të fjalëve që ka thënë djali, ndërsa në filmimin 4-minutësh duket qartë një tjetër nxënës, edhe ai duke filmuar nga celulari i tij. Sipas burimeve hetimore, në sfond kuptohet mjedisi shkollor për shkak të dukjes së dërrasës së zezë dhe ban-kave. Pas vajzës së parë, një tjetër vajzë, me flokë të gjatë, afrohet tek i njëjti person, duke realizuar edhe ajo seks oral me nxënësin, që ka dalë nga banka e tij, duke marrë karrigen me vete dhe duke qëndruar para klasës. Sipas hetuesve, videoja përmban dialog në gjuhën shqipe, i cili pavarësisht zhurmës, është i kuptueshëm. Konfirmohet se ditën e djeshme organi i akuzës dhe policia, kanë kryer veprime hetimore në gjimnazin “Petro Nini”, por burimet hetimore nuk pranuan të komentojnë nëse skena ka ndodhur në këtë institucion arsimor. Një fakt i tillë u përfol që në momentet e para të publikimit te videos, zotëruesit e së cilës pretenduan se ajo ishte regjistruar në gjmazin “Petro Nini”. 

Hetimi
Menjëherë sapo kanë dëgjuar zërat e të paktën katër gjimnazistëve të tjerë që shqiptojnë emrin e adoleshentes, prokurorët e kanë mbajtur shënim atë dhe janë nisur për të verifikuar në shkollat e mesme në kryeqytet, nëse një emër i tillë rezulton i regjistruar, apo jo. Verifikimi në regjistrat e shkollës ka qenë edhe pika më e nxehtë e hetimeve të ditës së djeshme. Prokurorët kanë fotokopjuar faqen e regjistrit, në të cilin ndodhet emri i vajzës që shfaqet në video, duke bërë seks oral me partnerin e saj. Prokuroria nuk preferoi të publikojë të dhëna rreth vajzës, por konfirmoi se ajo është nxënëse në shkollën e mesme të kryeqytetit dhe se të paktën dy herë vitin e kaluar ka pozuar për një revistë të përjavshme për të rinj. Hetuesit thanë se procedimi penal i filluar tashmë do të vijojë me identifikimin e personit të tretë, i cili ka regjistruar nga celulari i tij, skenën e nxehtë mes dy shokëve të tij. Nga videoja që po qarkullon në celularët e kryeqytetasve, kuptohet qartë se skena është ndjekur nga të paktën pesë ose gjashtë nxënës të tjerë, mes të cilëve është edhe personi, që ka regjistruar pamjet dhe që më pas i ka përhapur ato. t.s/k.b





Petroninsat mohojnë videon: Nuk është xhiruar në shkollën tonë

I gjithë komuniteti i nxënësve dhe mësuesve të shkollës “Petro Nini Luarasi” në kryeqytet, ka reaguar dje për skandalin e videos, ku dy gjimnazistë janë xhiruar duke bërë seks oral. Drejtoria e shkollës dhe mësuesit e kanë mohuar faktin që ato pamje të jenë marrë në një nga klasat e tyre. Po kështu edhe një grup gjimnazistësh. Ndërsa të tjerë janë shprehur se i njohin personazhet e pak minutave film që qarkullon prej dy javësh në celularët e shumicës së nxënësve të kësaj shkolle. Të ndarë në opinione të kundërta, atmosfera në një prej gjimnazeve më të rëndësishëm të Tiranës, prej disa ditësh është shndërruar në një “koshere bletësh”, ku gëlon kureshtja dhe habia. Drejtuesit e shkollës shprehen se kjo situatë është përdorur qëllimisht për të tërhequr vëmendjen e maturantëve dhe për t’i shpërqendruar ata nga provimet e Maturës Shtetërore. “Videoja, e cila qarkullon në celularët e nxënësve, nuk është realizuar në shkollën tonë dhe kjo duket mjaft qartë se edhe veshjet e tyre janë dimërore dhe po kështu nxënësit, të cilët janë “protagonistë” nuk janë të shkollës sonë. Ne kemi mbledhur qeverinë e nxënësve dhe drejtorinë për të bërë një peticion dhe çdo gjë do ta lëmë në dorë të drejtësisë”, është shprehur nëndrejtori i shkollës “Petro Nini Luarasi”. Ndërsa shumë të tjerë mendojnë se videoja është regjistruar në këtë shkollë, madje edhe fytyrat janë të njohura. “Atë vajzën e kam parë, është në vitin e tretë”, është shprehur një prej nxënësve të shkollës. Askush nuk dëshiron të flasë më gjatë për këtë çështje që i ka tronditur të gjithë. Edhe Ministria e Arsimit, e cila ka shpërndarë urdhrin për ndalimin e celularëve në orët e mësimit, është e pafuqishme të ndalojë përhapjen e teknologjisë në radhët e adoleshentëve. Sipas burimeve nga ky dikaster, pas shpërndarjes së urdhrit janë drejtoritë ato që duhet ta zbatojnë atë. Mësuesit nuk duhet të lejojnë që në orën e mësimit të ketë celularë të hapur, të cilët mund të shkaktojnë bezdisje dhe prishje të 45 minutëshit kur shpjegohet mësimi. Por kaq. Askush nuk mund të ndalojë një nxënës të mbajë një celular pas orës së mësimit, apo edhe gjatë minutave të pushimit mes orëve. “Bluetooth-i” është shkaktari i përhapjes së kësaj videoje që mbetet akoma për t’u vërtetuar plotësisht, nëse është marrë në ambientet e shkollës shqiptare, apo është në një shkollë të huaj, siç pretendojnë drejtues të arsimit dhe është hedhur nga interneti në memorien e telefonave celularë të gjimnazistëve të “Petro Nini Luarasit”.

----------


## Eagle

Rrëfimi i 17-vjeçares: Seks e hashash në shkollë? Normale


L.Çela

TIRANË-E.R. është 17 vjeç, nxënëse në vit të tretë në një nga gjimnazet e Tiranës. Ajo pranoi dje një ftesë për të ardhur në redaksinë e “Shekullit” dhe për t’iu përgjigjur pyetjeve të mëposhtme…Kërkon që të mos e identifikojmë shkollën ku mëson e për arsye etike nuk mund të japim as identitetin e plotë të vajzës, por biseda e regjistruar dhe të dhënat për shkollën ku ajo studion ndodhen në redaksinë e “Shekullit”. Theksojmë se dëshmia e vajzës vlen vetëm për shkollën ku ajo studion.
E ke në celularin tënd këtë videon që qarkullon?
Jo
Ke parë video të tilla të ngjashme të regjistruara?
Jo fiks të ngjashme, por video me të zëna ka sa të duash
Ti ke video të tilla në celular?
Jo, nuk kam tani..
Na përshkruaj një nga këto filmime?
Po ja, kam një me dy vajza që u zunë aty te shkolla… Ajo e kap për flokësh atë tjetrën dhe e zhdëp në dru, t’u i bërtit: Unë të zhvesh…gjëra të tilla… ndërkohë që vjen zysha për t’i ndarë dhe më pas drejtori…
Ka raste të shumta grindjesh në shkollën tuaj?
Çdo tre ditë ndodh ndonjë gjë.. 
Si reagojnë mësuesit?
Si reagojnë… çfarë do bëjnë ata…
Me çfarë zihen, thjesht me grushta?
Grushta, karrige, libra, ndonjëherë çunat kanë dhe ndonjë thikë
Ke dëgjuar të bëhet seks në ambientet e shkollës?
Normale… Normale…
Ke parë vetë skena të tilla?
Me futje duarsh po…por për të tjera ata nuk do t’i bëjnë para meje, apo jo… 
Po çfarë skenash ke parë?
Po ja me futje duarsh … shtrirje në bankë…masazhe
Mos gënje…
Ta rrasa me celular kokës… nuk po gënjej..
Këto skenat që the janë të përditshme?
Po normale, si do shtyhet dita…
Po mësuesit i shikojnë këto?
Ndonjëherë… normale…
Ndodhin në orë të mësimit, apo në pushim?
Ndodhin dhe në orë të mësimit..
Si reagojnë mësuesit?
Ka që flasin, ka që nuk reagojnë fare…
Pihet duhan në klasë?
Ouuu me llullë.. (qesh)
Brenda në klasë?
Po normale, brenda jashtë, te furgonat e shkollës…
E dinë mësuesit?
Po ku e di unë… ata aty janë… 
Po raste të përdorimit të drogës në shkollë di?
Normale..
Çfarë lloj droge?
Hashashi
Në çfarë forme?
Cigare
Pinë më shumë djemtë apo vajzat?
Djemtë
Ti vetë ke pirë?
Jo
Po kush pi?
Pinë çunat
Ku e gjejnë drogën?
Me anë të njëri tjetrit… shoku- shokut..
Ke dëgjuar ku e marrin?
E gjejnë çunat… nuk e di… e blejnë ku ta gjejnë tjetër…
Po mësuesit i shohin këto skena të drogës?
Po nuk e di unë a shofin ata… Çunat pijnë… edhe në pushim… vjen erë aty…normal që mësuesit duhet të dinë…
Nuk reagojnë mësuesit për erën e hashashit…?
Po ja dje ishte zysha, hyri tha… hapni ato dritaret, çfarë ere vjen kështu këtu…
Po alkool pini?
Çunat pinë, edhe ne kemi pirë ndonjëherë
Çfarë lloj alkooli?
Birra kam pi unë, konjak, një ditë pimë një shishe martini… një shoqja ime volli në klasë pastaj..
Ku e pitë, në klasë?
Jo, jo në klasë…ishte një ditë që shkuam me vonesë në shkollë… pastaj kur shkuam në shkollë, ajo shoqja volli..
Po bashkëmoshatarë që mbajnë armë në shkollë ke parë?
Thikë kam parë
Ka patur ndonjë sherr me thikë brenda shkollës?
Kërcënime… duke e nxjerrë thikën, por kaq.. 
Na pershkruaj një orë mësimi…
Mësim…
Mësim normal domethënë?
Po ndonjëherë hapim ndonjë temë bisede me zyshat… dëgjojmë muzikë po jo të gjitha orët janë kështu në fakt..
Dëgjoni muzikë?
Kjo është në plan të parë..
Si e dëgjoni muzikën?
Po ja.. hapim celularin, ngrejmë pak zërin
Ti ke celular ?
Kam
E mban me vete në mësim?
Po normal
Ke celular me kamerë?
Si të duket ty…
Ku e ke gjetur?
Ma ka dhuruar i dashuri
Ke të dashur ?
Kam
Sa?
Si sa mo? Një
Ke patur të dashur të tjerë?
Kam patur
Sa?
Prit t’i numëroj… s’e mbaj mend
Më shumë se 4?
Po
Sa vjeç je?
17
Në çfarë moshe ke patur të dashurin tënd të parë?
15 
Ishte shok i klasës?
Jo, jo… nuk ka lidhje
Si e ke takuar?
Një shoqja ime ma ka prezantuar… boll tani se u trasha…





10/06/2006

----------

